# robs 180 tank build



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

well not much to show today just an empty tank. I put it on the floor to clean it.








stand








there will be more comming soon I just need to find someone to help me piick it up and put it on the stand. I am also still waiting on a fitting to come in from air water and ice to hook up my new 5 stage typhoon RODI. and still trying to figure out the best way to do the upgrade. Since I was going to use my 55 as my sump. I have to figure out what to do with all the livestock while I wait for it to cycle. I do however have a plan lets see what you all think. I have set up a frag set up of 5 drilled 10 gal tanks. Hooked to a 100 gal walmart tub for a sump. as you can see in the pic I made a box to hold mh lighting. If I make another one I can move the live stock over. The only problem I see here is the lighting is 3 X 250 mh all retros so they wont all be over one tank. But 250 watts is alot for a 10 gal tank. So how high do you think the light would have to be to be safe. Here is the pic of the frag setup.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

big, nice sized tank. what do you plan on keeping in it? did you make the stand yourself?


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

no I got the stand and tank off craigslist. It came with a mag 18 for a return. Not bad for 300. I am working on finding some people to get the tank on the stand and off my floor. Also need to go to home depot to get wood to make a canopy. And it is going to be a mixed reef. I am not sur at the moment if a should put another 250 mh in the middle with 2 250 mh on the sides or if I should throw a 400 over the middle. Either way I already have ballasts and bulbs and reflectors.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Well got the tank done. For some reason I could not down load all the pictures to my photo bucket. But here is what I have so far.
Here is the plumbing to my sump and my skimmer.
































here is the lighting for the canopy I made 3 X 250 MH Made the canopy to








































Now all tanks builds will have a problem or 2. Mine was a heater exploding in my tank








A few peanut worms found tearing down my old 55 and moving everything over.








Now the infamous sand storm shot *Glasses*








I will post more as soon as I get to put all the pics on my photobucket. So far all is happy I think I will loose 1 acro due to the move Trying to get him to color up but not looking good for him. Stay tuned for more


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

*drools* i wish that was mine


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

well got the rest of my pics downloaded and took some more randoms. Opinions are always welcome
FTS








right side








middle








left side








full sump shot
















Now a bunch of randoms








































































dont tell him its not a nem


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good, looking good. 
You can probably put that neon candycane up higher once its acclimated. 
They are good feeders so try and spot feed it (if the fish aren't good thieves that is) and it'll grow well for you.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

good looking build!


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice. Hey at least he's not hosting a powerhead or mag float


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

smoothie said:


> Nice. Hey at least he's not hosting a powerhead or mag float


*r2 guess thats true. I tried to pick up a rose nem this weekend and found one at a lfs but could not see paying 109 bucks for him when it didnt even look very helthy. but I did get a new ballast so my middle hailide is now working. I also picked up a blue tang (Dori). However I cant figure out whats up with the bulb. I have 2 reeflux 12K and I wanted a little more blue so I got a reeflux 20k for the middle but its not near as blue as my 12K's I cant figure it out for the life of me. I think I am just gonna have to order some 14K phenox bulbs. Just sad these bulbs are new. But at least I will have back up bulbs if I need them so its not a total loss.


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it the same ballast as the other two? The bulb may also just need time to burn in


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

smoothie said:


> Is it the same ballast as the other two? The bulb may also just need time to burn in


yes it is the same ballast. They are coralvue dimmable electronic ballasts


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice! Hopefully the bulb just needs a week or two to burn in.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Well had to reaquascape last night due to a blue tang I got from the LFS. I always Qt everything but the one time I didnt of course it would have ich. Well you live you learn and he is now in QT a gal tank. Not sure if I like the new aquascape better or not yet. Tried to get it back the same way but when dealing with 200 lbs of rock yeah thats not going to happen. I will try to get some pics later. I also got a boold shrimp and a new fuzzy stick (acro) along with the tang. The tang is doing ok so far I am lowering the salinity for hypo in the 10 gal hopefully he will get better and be back with the other fish by christmas. Also while reaquascaping I found what appears to be 4 baby heads of pulsing zenia. Most have come as a hitchhiker on something. Not a bad score for free I would say.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!! lotta work, and looks well done. You're well on your way to something you'll be very proud of, Thanks for taking us along on the trip. *


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks more pics comming soon


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

How big is the tang? It may be more comfortable in a large tupperware VS the 10g.
Give it a rock or 2, a powerhead, heater and occasional airstone and it will work fine.
Only difference is you only have a top view.
They deal with it better with alot of vitamin enriched food. Selcon on nori, pre-enriched mysis and brine, etc. Just keep up with more frequent small water changes when doing these things.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

I would say it is about 2 1/2 inches long pretty small. I have him in the 10 gal with 3 about 5 lb rocks and a powerhead and heater. he seems ok so far.


----------



## Elmafioso52988 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice tank. Do you have to suppliment a lot?


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

No I dont supplement anything. I just keep up on water changes and so far so good.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

got some new stuff in the tank

My oyster isnt he so cool. 








a leather








new clam








old clam








2 new corals
















FTS


----------

